# breeder in florida?



## fach

Hi everyone,
I know this topic has been covered over and over but plz bear with me. To make a long story short our family has been toying with idea of adding a second malt for about a year now. Dixie is two. This past week we sadly had to put down our old sheltie Foster. He will be dearly missed as he was a gentle, loving soul. My SO has been prompting me anew to buy another malt as Dixie is obviously sad at the loss of her friend. They were company to each other but didn't romp and play. My questions are this;

1] To add or not to add........... [PS. I am at home full time so no work issues] [ Is one happy enough alone or are two happier together?]

2] What Florida breeder??? [I have reviewed the AMA list. I find it somewhat confusing. Still not sure who is the best choice] [FYI- Dixie came from Angel Maltese, Bonnie Palmer] I Could go back there for a pup but heard there are some great breeders in Florida and I would like to consult with them before deciding.

Sorry for the repeat topic. I would really love another dog, but I want to be sure I have considered all the pros and cons before making such a big change. Thanks for sharing your thoughts both on adding another baby as well as breeder reccomendations.


----------



## sassy's mommy

I am sorry for the loss of your Sheltie. :grouphug: 

Are you looking for a male or female?


----------



## fach

> I am sorry for the loss of your Sheltie. :grouphug:
> 
> Are you looking for a male or female?[/B]


Thanks, he was a real lover..... I would like a female if we take the plunge. Are you familiar with Florida breeders?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/
http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/
http://www.marcrismaltese.com/
http://www.bhejei.com/Wesglyn/wesglyn.htm
http://www.clabecmaltese.com/NewArrivals.html
http://community-2.webtv.net/tntmaltesegth/TNTMaltese/

C & M Maltese Carole Thomas & Mary Day
Miami (305) 233-1328

Cambea's Maltese Beverly Weddington
Clearwater (727) 799-7351

Good Luck!!!


----------



## MissMelanie

WOW I didn't realize your Dixie is an Angel. Small world. I am very sorry for the loss of your Sheltie. 

Here is a list I have of Florida Breeders, this was shared with me when I was looking for a dog.

D'Lacy Maltese - Bobbi Bender
Holiday, FL - (727) 942-9732

Windsong Maltese - Diane Davis
Haines City, FL - (941) 422-4110

Luvsong Maltese - Jodi Eckardt
Dade City, FL - (325) 523-2954

Cambea's Maltese - Beverly Weddington
Clearwater, FL - (727) 799-7351

Windstar Maltese -- Helen Haluska
Punta Gorda, FL - (941) 639-7316

C & M's Maltese - Carole Thomas
Miami, FL - (305) 233-1328

TNT Maltese - Theresa Meyer
New Smyrna Beach, FL - (904)427-3859

Mistwood's Maltese - Suzzane Miller
Dade County, FL - (305) 253-4127

Angels Maltese - Bonnie Palmer
Palm Beach Gardens, FL - (561) 691-1691

Blue Hills Maltese & Shih Tzu - Sharon Girven
Milton, FL - (850) 626-8772

Petite Maltese - Mary Ann Paul
Tampa, FL - (813) 814-2305

Windstar Maltese - Helen Huluska
Punta Gorda, FL - (941) 639-7316

Seraphim Maltese - Barbara Rizzo
Loxahatchee, FL - (561)-790-7616

Jambet Maltese - Betty White
Lake Worth, FL - (561) 968-1335

Biancalana Maltese - Carol McKissack
Orlando, FL - (630) 363-7359

I would like to add

Dar Lynns' - Denise and Randy Rodhe
Spring Hill, FL 352 686-8290


GOOD LUCK!
Melanie


----------



## Missy&Maggie

> http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/
> http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/
> http://www.marcrismaltese.com/
> http://www.bhejei.com/Wesglyn/wesglyn.htm
> http://www.clabecmaltese.com/NewArrivals.html
> http://community-2.webtv.net/tntmaltesegth/TNTMaltese/
> 
> C & M Maltese Carole Thomas & Mary Day
> Miami (305) 233-1328
> 
> Cambea's Maltese Beverly Weddington
> Clearwater (727) 799-7351
> 
> Good Luck!!![/B]





> WOW I didn't realize your Dixie is an Angel. Small world. I am very sorry for the loss of your Sheltie.
> 
> Here is a list I have of Florida Breeders, this was shared with me when I was looking for a dog.
> 
> D'Lacy Maltese - Bobbi Bender
> Holiday, FL - (727) 942-9732
> 
> Windsong Maltese - Diane Davis
> Haines City, FL - (941) 422-4110
> 
> Luvsong Maltese - Jodi Eckardt
> Dade City, FL - (325) 523-2954
> 
> Cambea's Maltese - Beverly Weddington
> Clearwater, FL - (727) 799-7351
> 
> Windstar Maltese -- Helen Haluska
> Punta Gorda, FL - (941) 639-7316
> 
> C & M's Maltese - Carole Thomas
> Miami, FL - (305) 233-1328
> 
> TNT Maltese - Theresa Meyer
> New Smyrna Beach, FL - (904)427-3859
> 
> Mistwood's Maltese - Suzzane Miller
> Dade County, FL - (305) 253-4127
> 
> Angels Maltese - Bonnie Palmer
> Palm Beach Gardens, FL - (561) 691-1691
> 
> Blue Hills Maltese & Shih Tzu - Sharon Girven
> Milton, FL - (850) 626-8772
> 
> Petite Maltese - Mary Ann Paul
> Tampa, FL - (813) 814-2305
> 
> Windstar Maltese - Helen Huluska
> Punta Gorda, FL - (941) 639-7316
> 
> Seraphim Maltese - Barbara Rizzo
> Loxahatchee, FL - (561)-790-7616
> 
> Jambet Maltese - Betty White
> Lake Worth, FL - (561) 968-1335
> 
> Biancalana Maltese - Carol McKissack
> Orlando, FL - (630) 363-7359
> 
> I would like to add
> 
> Dar Lynns' - Denise and Randy Rodhe
> Spring Hill, FL 352 686-8290
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!
> Melanie[/B]


Those are some pretty comprehensive list!!! I'll have to bookmark this for when the Fiance and I are ready for a second!!! :biggrin:


----------



## coco

> Hi everyone,
> I know this topic has been covered over and over but plz bear with me. To make a long story short our family has been toying with idea of adding a second malt for about a year now. Dixie is two. This past week we sadly had to put down our old sheltie Foster. He will be dearly missed as he was a gentle, loving soul. My SO has been prompting me anew to buy another malt as Dixie is obviously sad at the loss of her friend. They were company to each other but didn't romp and play. My questions are this;
> 
> 1] To add or not to add........... [PS. I am at home full time so no work issues] [ Is one happy enough alone or are two happier together?]
> 
> 2] What Florida breeder??? [I have reviewed the AMA list. I find it somewhat confusing. Still not sure who is the best choice] [FYI- Dixie came from Angel Maltese, Bonnie Palmer] I Could go back there for a pup but heard there are some great breeders in Florida and I would like to consult with them before deciding.
> 
> Sorry for the repeat topic. I would really love another dog, but I want to be sure I have considered all the pros and cons before making such a big change. Thanks for sharing your thoughts both on adding another baby as well as breeder reccomendations.[/B]


Well, I'd sure go back to Bonnie for another. My little Coco (an Angel Maltese) is healthy, has a great personality and has been a joy from day one. I've researched other breeders in this area, but I feel sure I'd go back to Bonnie if I wanted a second one. 

Good luck in your search. I'd just make sure I went with a recommeded breeder from the AMA, though.


----------



## Cosy

Both of mine are from Bonnie Palmer. Many of the Florida
breeders have the same lines.


----------



## njdrake

A friend of mine called Joyce Watkins last week at Marcris Maltese and she didn't have any females right now but she gave her the number for a man in Orlando. It's DiamondMaltese.com. I checked the site and he has some great dogs on there. He had several for sale. With all the breeders on the list Melanie posted you shouldn't have any trouble finding a beautiful baby when you're ready.


----------



## fach

> A friend of mine called Joyce Watkins last week at Marcris Maltese and she didn't have any females right now but she gave her the number for a man in Orlando. It's DiamondMaltese.com. I checked the site and he has some great dogs on there. He had several for sale. With all the breeders on the list Melanie posted you shouldn't have any trouble finding a beautiful baby when you're ready.[/B]


Thank you for all the great information. It seems as if Bonnie Palmer has quite the following here. I had expected a couple other breeders to shine through as well. Surprising results. I'll check with Bonnie and work through the list too. It might help us decide if we should take the plunge. Thank you!!


----------



## BrookeB676

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=530066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine called Joyce Watkins last week at Marcris Maltese and she didn't have any females right now but she gave her the number for a man in Orlando. It's DiamondMaltese.com. I checked the site and he has some great dogs on there. He had several for sale. With all the breeders on the list Melanie posted you shouldn't have any trouble finding a beautiful baby when you're ready.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for all the great information. It seems as if Bonnie Palmer has quite the following here. I had expected a couple other breeders to shine through as well. Surprising results. I'll check with Bonnie and work through the list too. It might help us decide if we should take the plunge. Thank you!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

We got our Louis from TNT maltese a few months ago. He is a doll


----------



## fach

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=530217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine called Joyce Watkins last week at Marcris Maltese and she didn't have any females right now but she gave her the number for a man in Orlando. It's DiamondMaltese.com. I checked the site and he has some great dogs on there. He had several for sale. With all the breeders on the list Melanie posted you shouldn't have any trouble finding a beautiful baby when you're ready.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for all the great information. It seems as if Bonnie Palmer has quite the following here. I had expected a couple other breeders to shine through as well. Surprising results. I'll check with Bonnie and work through the list too. It might help us decide if we should take the plunge. Thank you!!
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got our Louis from TNT maltese a few months ago. He is a doll
> [/B]
Click to expand...

He is a cutie!!!


----------



## mom2bijou

Florida is the melting pot of great maltese breeders! Emma is from Marcris...Joyce was wonderful to deal with! I don't think you could go wrong with any of the above mentioned breeders though! Good luck with your search!


----------



## CloudClan

> Diamond Maltese is in Orlando, FL. I bought my 3-year-old female from him. He is very reputable! My Lasi has a 7-month-old female puppy. She is for sale to a good home.


As you are new here, perhaps you missed the rules that there are no animal sales allowed on this website. 

It would be best if you would edit your post within the time limit for editing. Please feel free to join us in conversations about your dogs, but please understand that this is not a place for selling your dog.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Carina is correct. I do hope you will share your kennel name with us and join the forum. Do you currently have any dogs in the ring?


----------



## myfairlacy

CloudClan said:


> As you are new here, perhaps you missed the rules that there are no animal sales allowed on this website.
> 
> It would be best if you would edit your post within the time limit for editing. Please feel free to join us in conversations about your dogs, but please understand that this is not a place for selling your dog.


I took her post to mean that she recently got a three year old retiree from Diamond Maltese, and that the puppy was out of her last litter before she was retired. Which would mean it's a Diamond Maltese puppy. And I think she provided her phone number in case the OP wanted to talk to her about her experience with Diamond.

I could be wrong but that's how I originally interpreted it when I read it.


----------



## jpupart

I'm confused that she even responded to a 2 year old post, but the way I read it is she bought a dog 3 years ago and now has a puppy out of the female she bought which she is now trying to sell.


----------

